# Voucher or Cash Refund?



## Robert (Oct 5, 2015)

Hi All:

I'm an avid reader of this forum, but now turn to it for some help. I'm planning to take the Empire Builder out from Chicago to Columbus, WI on Friday, return Sunday. Problem is, I don't want to be on the train during a Cubs playoff game but won't know until Wednesday night if/when on Friday it will be played. My Sunday return is unaffected (considering just booking these tickets as two one way segments).

If I book now (trying to get the AAA discount), can I get the refund in cash if I cancel on Thursday once we know the result of the Cubs game? Will I get a voucher? The Amtrak refund webpage is very confusing. I can also just hold off until Wednesday night to book, but will lose the AAA rate and prices may go up. Since I don't often ride Amtrak, the voucher may not be of much use to me.

Any thoughts are appreciated.

Thanks!

Robert


----------



## TylerP42 (Oct 5, 2015)

It depends on what fare you buy. There are fares that you can cancel right before for any reason for the full fare refunded at any time before departure, but if you cancel and try to rebook another day you may not get a sleeper car room/roomette since it will be close to the date you are travelling. Personally, I wouldn't risk it. But it's ultimately your choice.


----------



## jebr (Oct 5, 2015)

On a "value" fare you can get a 100% refund until 24 hours prior to departure, then it drops to 90% refund up to boarding time. Up until boarding you can get a voucher worth 100% of the fare to use for Amtrak travel within 1 year.

Make sure to specify which option you want when requesting the refund. Sometimes they'll assume you want a refund when you want a voucher (or vice versa) so it's best to specify when asking...something like "I would like to request a refund/voucher for reservation number ######"


----------

